# september pic of the month



## harrigab

looking forward to septembers pics, with autumn/fall on it's way.
2 pics per member taken within the month of the comp ;D


----------



## CatK

I haven't been able to post a picture on this for ages because he wont stay still for long enough! But i think this was worth waiting for. He is so handsome, even if I am a little biased...


----------



## dextersmom

The best way to spend the morning - at the (empty) dog park, practicing our recall!


----------



## R E McCraith

MARK THIS LOL


----------



## R E McCraith

DOWN & DIRTY


----------



## san24

Z - A bit angry on his hike.


----------



## tknafox2

We are having so much fun with MAX, Fergy's new Trail mate. Max is about 3-4 months younger than Mr. F, but they are best friends on the trail every couple of days. His mom and I get along well too... She is a trail runner, she does Super marathons of 100 miles. She is waiting until Max is older so he can accompany her on her training. Not my bag, but we sure do enjoy each other, the dogs, walking, chatting, etc.
Happy September, here comes FALL... 

PS. Max is so adorable, he has the longest legs, he is taller than Ferguson, but much slimmer, and his color is lighter. But when they are running like loony's. WE can hardly tell them apart. It is good they have different attire.


----------



## aliciavp

Three of my favourite things:

My boyfriend, My Lazlo & My City, Melbourne


----------



## R E McCraith

Ali - R U sure Lazlo (great name ) is #2 on the list ? LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darcy1311

Good morning viewer, Darcy has just returned from Sandsend near Whitby, what a great week. These are my two offerings for September photo of the month. lets hope for at least one vote this time..


----------



## Rbka

Nico loves our niece Kori. They get to spend lots of time together at the chalet on weekends.
Whenever Kori is on the ground with her toys Nico brings a few of his over too 
So sweet together (and so puzzled by each other)!


----------



## Laika

I missed an August submission by hours, actually a time zone difference--it was still Aug when I tried to post 

Figured I better get moving sooner this month!

From this last weekend. We found ourselves having a lazy day just hanging out & Laika was in one of her rare moods where she allowed me two minutes of photography before she started moving 8)


----------



## harrigab

Laika said:


> I missed an August submission by hours, actually a time zone difference--it was still Aug when I tried to post
> 
> Figured I better get moving sooner this month!
> 
> From this last weekend. We found ourselves having a lazy day just hanging out & Laika was in one of her rare moods where she allowed me two minutes of photography before she started moving 8)


sorry you missed last months Laika, I set midnight GMT as the cut-off time, but I'm usually in bed by then so I lock the thread when I get up next morning, usually about 5:30am.


----------



## trevor1000

The boy can only handle so much of pulling daddy around on his roller blades


----------



## KB87

Our foster boy is still here (and may not leave if I get my way). Haeden and Kravitz have become quite attached to each other


----------



## CatK

Morris in the church at our wedding last week. He was amazing all day, barked along with any applause and then lay down stretched out behind us while we said our vows. Very proud of my V.


----------



## harrigab

CatK said:


> Morris in the church at our wedding last week. He was amazing all day, barked along with any applause and then lay down stretched out behind us while we said our vows. Very proud of my V.


what a great photo for a great occasion , should I just close this months comp now, that's gonna take some beating imo


----------



## harrigab

here's one of Ruby on a grouse shoot yesterday, sat patiently waiting for the first drive after lunch to start


----------



## organicthoughts

Congratulations CatK


----------



## CatK

Thanks


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

KB87 said:


> Our foster boy is still here (and may not leave if I get my way). Haeden and Kravitz have taken quite attached to each other


So glad to hear that Krav is still with you. The picture is so sweet! With Haeden's attachment to him, you couldn't possibly let him go, could you? Haeden would be heartbroken. Krav too. It would be just mean to separate them. You could use that tack with your husband: "We HAVE to keep Krav, he and Haeden are just too attached to separate them".


----------



## Eddiemoto

An now, for something different. I love this picture. Dudley and this 4 month Great Dane had a blast at the beach over the weekend. Played hard... Slept hard.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

A great weekend in Crested Butte, Colorado.


----------



## CatK

Wow amazing piccy! Love that first one!


----------



## BostonTheVizsla

New to the forum! Can't wait to get some great advice. This is Boston my 12 week old boy!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## trevor1000

SO...
I went away for a 4 day ball tournament and this was sent to me.
I wasn't fantastically impressed at the costume, but impressed that he sat there and took it long enough to get a pic.


----------



## ZekieBoysMom

Zeke loves using his long legs to get a better look at things.

"There's birds in that tree, I just know it!"


----------



## harrigab

well we're enjoying a glorious late summer here in Northern England, but weather is set to become more autumnal middle of next week, so I'll chuck in my lot for this month with a pic from todays partridge shoot,


----------



## mdcrec

Cash outside having a Fun Fall Day here in Vermont.


----------



## emilycn

Lua is disgusted with the chipmunk population on her lawn

(edited to post a cleaned-up version of the photo---it's hard to appreciate the snaggliness of her lip in such dark shadows)


----------



## einspänner

I came upstairs and found her like this. They're just so human!


----------



## pippylongstocking

Love her!!! ;D


----------



## emilycn

no you didn't! poor scout...


----------



## aliciavp

King Lazlo, on the couch getting pats...


----------



## Becky68

DSC_0005 by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr


Anwen at 6 months whilst on holiday in west wales and our first ever entry to pick of the month.


----------



## sniper john

Got a good one this month. On my Colorado hunting trip, I wanted to make a stop at Apishapa Wildlife Area to look around. Never made it. On a ranch road I ended up with two flats and only had one spare. I was stranded in the middle of nowhere. A wonderful rancher and his wife found and rescued me. While waiting for them to return from town with a couple tires, I watched several thunderstorm cells moving across the mountains around me. With the sun setting I counted as many as 5 rainbows. Dash was running around the truck looking for some quail that had moved through the area earlier. I saw a moment, yelled a "wait" to hold his point, I moved out in front, and this is what I got.


----------



## einspänner

That is just stunning, SJ! I'd submit that to some "real" photo contests. Almost makes up for the hassle of two flats.


----------



## CatK

Amazing colours, and AMAZING expression


----------



## KB87

Absolutely amazing photo, sniper john. I say submit that baby for a vizsla calendar. I would LOVE to see that beautiful boy on my wall for the month!

This is going to be one extremely difficult month to make a selection for. Holy cow.


----------



## Laika

SJ, that is an absolutely fantastic pic! 

You definitely need to find some photo contests to enter that into. Great capture!!


----------



## Eddiemoto

SJ... wow! I love everything about this pic. Great composition and story.


----------



## samkins

Here is Mr. Moose. He wanted Mom to share that tasty chocolate shake with him. The second pic is when he accepted his fate of no chocolate... so sad


----------



## redbirddog

First hunt of the season. First bird of the season. Great start.
RBD

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/09/a-perfect-water-retrieve.html


----------



## AcadianTornado

A little tribute for my number, sailor friends and a great beach day


----------



## emilycn

#two of the month: Lua encounters a conundrum.


----------



## Eddiemoto

I've really enjoyed this thread this month. Great pics this month!


----------



## Canadian Expy

Both of these photos were taken on the second week of our vacation, which was after Labour Day.

Photo #1 is at an old ranger cabin we were fortunate to stay in on our canoe trip in Lake Super Provincial Park. I was down by the lake and couldn't find Aspen. For some reason he was sitting content by the canoe so I snapped a quick pic. 











Photo #2 I call "someone fetch my ball". On our canoe trips we always bring a ball for Aspen (I have learned to bring the floating one!). If no one is playing with him he will go to the top of a slope and drop the ball so that he can retrieve it at the bottom. Most times the ball will drop into the lake and if the water is too deep instead of fishing it out himself he will come and get one of us to get it for him. This is also his way of luring us to play with him


----------



## sillybluecreature

These were taken last week. One in Lynn Valley on our usual weekend hike, and the other at home when my goof was being a goof. It's only been 3.5 months but I can't seem to remember a time when I didn't have a puppy!


----------



## marathonman

Jasper is waiting for his new little sister Ruby to go potty so he can relax inside. Maybe she's just waiting for him to get off of her spot.


----------



## Eddiemoto

sillybluecreature said:


> These were taken last week. One in Lynn Valley on our usual weekend hike, and the other at home when my goof was being a goof. It's only been 3.5 months but I can't seem to remember a time when I didn't have a puppy!


First image is surreal... the second is VERY REAL ;D


----------



## organicthoughts

Eddiemoto said:


> sillybluecreature said:
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken last week. One in Lynn Valley on our usual weekend hike, and the other at home when my goof was being a goof. It's only been 3.5 months but I can't seem to remember a time when I didn't have a puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> First image is surreal... the second is VERY REAL ;D
Click to expand...

Move to BC and the surreal becomes your everyday. Great place to live and own a V.


----------

